# 3-way split 10 gallon. (Berry, Horizon, and Amir's tank)



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep, gave Amir a shedding bath, he looks better, I set up the tank for a 3-way. And added Blueberry, my walmart rescue I got today. And brand new gravel. 

What'cha think?


(in order from left to right)
Berry, Horizon, Amir.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to split a tank several ways one day, good job 

I like the yin/yang, black/white gravel.

~TPF


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

ThePearlFish said:


> I want to split a tank several ways one day, good job
> 
> I like the yin/yang, black/white gravel.
> 
> ~TPF


lol, thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

nice tank!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice! Nixing the gravel was a nice idea.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love ur purple female in the avatar


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow i love the gravel! very cool! 

great tank! 

Haha Christina, ive been hounding petsmart to let me know if they get one like that purp he has! I want SO bad.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> wow i love the gravel! very cool!
> 
> great tank!
> 
> Haha Christina, ive been hounding petsmart to let me know if they get one like that purp he has! I want SO bad.


I'm a girl! -flails-


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Cute tank and your fish are beautiful


----------

